# 5-Series Manual Trans



## JMDrive (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm a bit older than the average poster here, and my kids (2002 Saab 9-3, 2000 VW Jetta VR-6, both with manual trans) have declared me too old to be driving around in a 3-series. 

I currently drive a Toyota Avalon. Great car. No problems. Boring.

So today I looked at a MB C240. I'll take my Avalon, thank you.

I also drove a 525, and have now found meaning in life. (As you can see, I'm not big into raw power, but love the drive).

I've driven both a 330 (auto) and a 325 (manual) in a Komen event.

So my questions are......

What percent of 525's are sold with manual trans?

In my area, it's hard to find a 525 stick. If I do find one, will I take a hit when trading?

Thanks!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

There was a recent Roundel article on the 525 that said, among other things, that the manual tranny was the best way to get this car. I think the author felt as if the 2.5L's power was more accessible, if I remember correctly. 

I love my 5, and not just the V8. It's a great car. As far as resale value, my experience is that the right buyer will want just what you are selling. In fact, when the time comes, who is to say that one of your children wouldn't like the style of a 5 and that you wouldn't mind offering them the safety of a smaller motor?

Lastly, like buying one, selling a car is becoming easier with access to the global (or at least national) market of the Internet. If you are not getting what you want for the 5 when you're ready, put her up on AutoTrader.com.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Manual 5ers are few and far between by me. I asked a dealer why one day and his response was that they tend to cater to 'the ladies' with the 5 series cars. Hmm...Well, before I went with my 330, I gave the 530 a moments glance. Being that it was the same engine in a heavier car, I opted against it. I have driven both the 525 and 530 in auto and they are boring. I also drove the 530 in manual and it was like a different car. If you decide to go with either one of these with a stick shift, you most likely will need to order it if you still can. Good luck!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Unless you need a car right away, order your new BMW exactly the way you want it. They'll build it for you and you can pick it up about three months later. I see no reason at all to settle for something sitting on a dealer's lot.

BMWs are enthusiasts cars. I almost bet that manual 5-series hold their value better than the slushies. People looking at used cars tend to be younger, and younger drivers looking at BMWs would be more likely to want a manual.

If you're getting a new car, get what you want and don't worry about what should only amount to a couple dollars years from now.


----------



## JMDrive (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks to you all!

I feel a trip to Munich might be in order late this year for some souvenier shopping. (Not a cuckoo clock).


----------

